# Software to transform facial images (side view to en-face)



## dr_x (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi,

I have a good side-view facial image of a person that I need to transform into a full front view. No other images of this person are available. Does anybody know how to do it? Any software or lab? 

Thanks


----------



## Garbz (Jul 11, 2008)

I doubt you'd find this outside of some PHD student's thesis lab.


----------



## dr_x (Jul 11, 2008)

I am sure, such technique exists. For example, forensic labs and intelligence agencies use it to compose images of suspects.


----------



## Yahoozy (Jul 11, 2008)

yah but they have million+ dollar funding hahah


----------



## Garbz (Jul 12, 2008)

and i would imagine more photos than just a side on view. a series of frames from a security camera for instance.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 12, 2008)

The technic you are describing does in fact exist. It is HIGHLY proprietary. It is predominately used by forensic experts and historians. It involves not only computers but painstaking recreation of 3d models by anatomical experts that are then placed with existing images to extrapolate anatomical "possibilities".  Unlike what you may see on CSI, Law and Order or any other fictional depiction of the capabilities of technology. There is no technic for seeing what is not visible.  And the computational power and knowledge to make reasonable extrapolations is exponential. 

A solution? "Artists Rendering..."


----------

